# BMW License plate frames



## goIROC (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a lot of research to come up with a classy looking BMW frame. The best one that I could find is this one:










It sells for $19.99 on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380138053106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and has engraved BMW lettering/logos filled with color epoxy paint. Not bad looking!

Does anyone have a better option available for a quality frame with logo? I have found vintage ones but they all seem to have an obscure dealer name or phone number stamped in. I think that I'll use this logoed one on the back and perhaps a genuine BMW lettered (no logo) frame from my BMW dealer on the front.

Don Ladanyi


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

"are redundant," came immediately to mind when read the title.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

i went with a plain black one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLAC...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

thats the one that came onmy car when I bought it...except all the color is cracked off and faded on mine =)


----------



## samandy121 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you are not using the original color used for BMW vehicles.


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

albobmw said:


> "are redundant," came immediately to mind when read the title.


+1


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

AlboBMW said:


> "are redundant," came immediately to mind when read the title.


That reminds me of the time I saw a Volvo with a personal plate "VOLVO" - what a complete waste of $35/year...:rofl:


----------



## imxelite (Feb 12, 2008)

Me personally I don't see anything wrong with it. I mean it's not like it's not classy. I'd rather have the BMW logo license plate, then a dealer where I brought the car from which is currently on mine.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

:thumbdwn: It say's "Badge Whore" in my opinion.


There are enough Roundel's on a BMW already.
Frames look tacky in my opinion.
A License plate frame is as useful as, a nipple on a rattle snake.


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

There should be a 'fest license plate frame.


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

MikeLogan said:


> There should be a 'fest license plate frame.


+1, depending on how it looked.


----------

